# 4 Stocks Down 60%+ - That I'm Buying



## SensibleInvesting (20 March 2020)

It has been a hectic and rewarding week of deep research - today we discuss 4 stocks that are down more than 60%! Are these stocks to buy or stocks to watch? I'm going long at these prices, but would be interested in hearing your feedback!


----------



## axyd (21 March 2020)

You could at the very least mention those 4 stocks here instead of just posting the link.


----------



## galumay (21 March 2020)

Agree, its verging on spam and self promotion.


----------



## SensibleInvesting (21 March 2020)

galumay said:


> Agree, its verging on spam and self promotion.




Then don't watch it. Stop hating.


----------



## galumay (21 March 2020)

I din't watch it.

Maybe consider stop spamming and self promoting, its clearly not in the spirit of a public forum.


----------



## matty77 (21 March 2020)

So what are the 4 stocks?


----------



## Country Lad (21 March 2020)

matty77 said:


> So what are the 4 stocks?




Dunno, didn't watch it


----------



## So_Cynical (21 March 2020)

US stocks...i FFed thru it.


----------



## frugal.rock (22 March 2020)

International thread.
Can you please put the 4 stocks here in the thread?
Some countries don't allow YouTube's...or Google in general and having to go off site is unwanted in the ASF community.TThanks in anticipation.

F.Rock


----------



## axyd (22 March 2020)

I vote for deleting this tread, and prevent stuff like that in the future. It's pretty much spam and promotion not contributing anything useful to discussion.


----------



## basilio (22 March 2020)

This is probably not the right  way to  open the conversation in this forum SI. Or at least thats how it feels

If you chose to open a discussion about stocks that have fallen that you would consider buying and why you think they will recover well fair enough.

What do you reckon ?


----------

